# 3 million quid lying around?



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi guys and girls

if you had 3 million lying about would you buy this?

Is this the most expensive aquarium in the world? | News | Practical Fishkeeping

answers on a post card....



Daz


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

definately not I am sure I could buy much nicer setups for that kind of cash and still donate to another cause!:whistling2:
although it is nice the answer is still no.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

no no way would i buy that if i was a billioner as their is animal tusks built into the side of the tank and also its a terrible wast of money i could get a 80ftx80ftx80ft aquarium made for that :gasp:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

dazdaraz said:


> hi guys and girls
> 
> if you had 3 million lying about would you buy this?
> 
> ...


probably not but who'd buy them they look crap and are a waate of mammoth tusk, dino bone and precious minerals


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

and when ya hit hard times "cash converters" would only offer you £40 for it :gasp:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have one on order


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

It's hideous and pointless - god if I was going to spend that much money I'd want a flipping shark tank!


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Agreed I would be buying something that I could jump in and swim with me fish.... as well as jet ski!!!


----------



## davesbray (Feb 12, 2011)

erm...no!!

i would buy a decent size (7 or 8 bedrooms) house, 2 or 3 nice cars and still have enough change for a truely gigantic tank.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

quizicalkat said:


> It's hideous and pointless - god if I was going to spend that much money I'd want a flipping shark tank!


even then I bet you could get one cheaper:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolute idiot. Should be shot.


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Its discusting that there will be people buying these, 

Irrelevant (sp) of how much of an enthusiast u may ( or may not) be,

There are a lot of better things and differences u can make in the world!!


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

like said before you could get a sweet house and have a pool built with a large window for side viewing, like you say there will be people buying this or something equally stupid, I've been working on a big house, I'd say in the last 3 years I've spent 60% of my time on just this job they've got an indoor pool and their son keeps joking that it should be an indoor pond, the labourer reckons sharks with lazer beams and also calls the son scotty evil. they've got 50k worth of oak in a room it looks totally stupid and cluttered but the lighting looks the nuts and thats all I care about. I recon you'd get the house and then fit a special system but not much change from £3m


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmmm i can think of a lot of things i'd rather by with 3 million lol but to 3 million isnt all that much money to some people though i.e. overpayed football players etc.... .


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

....no


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> ....no



lol
good answer

how do u aquire mammouth bone and t-rex bone?

surely u cant buy that stuff?


Daz


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

CPT BJ said:


> Hmmm i can think of a lot of things i'd rather by with 3 million lol but to 3 million isnt all that much money to some people though i.e. overpayed football players etc.... .


Even for them it's a waste of money!

Just quickly found a £3M property in Kent.....Such a waste.


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

That doesn't look like it's a £3m property (must have a very tasty post code). I wish I could post a picture of this house but I couldn't, they have been too good to me. 

It would be a waste of a tank that expensive to stick in some neon tetra or a guppy, using these as they are typically cheaper in a LFS not because they are not worthy of our affection. 
It didn't state the cappacity when I read it the other day 

Just looking at the site the standard panoramic is 5.9 inches wide and if its 5ft long and looking at it if it's 1.5ft high that works out at 104L. Although I think the 5.9 is an external dimension so internal will be smaller and if you allow twice the lenght of the fish in depth of tank that would be a 2.5 inch fish. I must say they also sell a desk tank with a 9L capacity so I know it goes without saying but we can make our own judgemnet on what they are focusing on.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

dazdaraz said:


> lol
> good answer
> 
> how do u aquire mammouth bone and t-rex bone?
> ...


mammoth ivory is vailable on the common market, lots of tusks turning up in rusia due to retreating ice sheets, as far as i know india if the only country so far to ban its sale because they have seen the danger of people trying to pass of elephant ivory as a cheaper alternative


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd buy an aquarium, open it to the public. Earn more money!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Even for them it's a waste of money!
> 
> Just quickly found a £3M property in Kent.....Such a waste.
> 
> image


Yeah probably, point stands. Buy a house.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Supern3 said:


> Its discusting that there will be people buying these,
> 
> Irrelevant (sp) of how much of an enthusiast u may ( or may not) be,
> 
> *There are a lot of better things and differences u can make in the world*!!


Would I buy one? no. It's tacky, and wall mounted tanks just don't do it for me!

Someone's money is someone's money... it shouldn't be down to only the rich to make changes!


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Would I buy one? no. It's tacky, and wall mounted tanks just don't do it for me!
> 
> Someone's money is someone's money... it shouldn't be down to only the rich to make changes!


it shouldn't but lets be honest all these big buisnesses and orporations do saturate more money than they need and it does get to the point where they just have money for the sake of it, although there are some out there that do give money to good causes around the world but not all of them do


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

tomwilson said:


> it shouldn't but lets be honest all these big buisnesses and orporations do saturate more money than they need and it does get to the point where they just have money for the sake of it, although there are some out there that do give money to good causes around the world but not all of them do


Most if not all will have shareholders etc... giving away large amounts of money wouldn't go down well!


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Most if not all will have shareholders etc... giving away large amounts of money wouldn't go down well!


true but it does make you think all that money that just sits in banks never to be spent when the worlds in the state its in


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

True... but if I'm being totally honest if I was loaded I couldn't see myself handing over vasts amount of money:S


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> True... but if I'm being totally honest if I was loaded I couldn't see myself handing over vasts amount of money:S


i like to think i would, with enough kept to live a compfortabe life, but as we all know money changes people


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Without wanting to sound horrible, I know I'd be too selfish to part with large amounts of money- especially if it was earned opposed to won!


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Without wanting to sound horrible, I know I'd be too selfish to part with large amounts of money- especially if it was earned opposed to won!


doesn't sound horrible at all the money would be yours it would be your choice what you do with it


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

3million for that :lol2:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

it looks crap anyway!

people have far to much money and not enough brains! the fact that the company is making 3 of these means that they have used 204kg of pure gold. considering you only get about 100g of gold from 1 tonne of gold ore means that they would have used around 2040 tonnes of ore to do something completely pointless!!!

if your going to spend that much on a tank, make it a monster and open it to the public so that everyone can enjoy it, not just yourself. 


no doubt there will be some footballer on cribs next week with one


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

i coud thing of alot better ways 2 spend that sort of money lol


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

I still can't believe how small the volume would be for this tank limiting the choice of fish although as you've said it'll probably be a no brainer that buys it some one with more money than sense and no taste.
I do find it a bit sick that the company are prepared to advertise something like this even if it is a publicity stunt to get their name around forums and news sites a like, that it is not sold with dimensions and that they are focusing on the monetry value and not the ability to house fish as its primary use.


----------

